# CONFUSED ABOUT LAT PULLDOWNS!!



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Theres a notice on the Lat Pulldown machine at my gym , which explains that Lat Pulldowns behind the neck are bad for your shoulders and dont actually activate that correct muscles( the lats)..I've started doing pulldowns to chest, is there any truth to this, should I ignore it and carry on as before..:confused:


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

No that's right. One of the few good things I've seen in gyms recently is they're putting the warning not to do this on most lat pulldown machines. Cool.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Get the lat pull/d done to the front either to the chin or right down to the chest, not leaning back but with a slight arch in the back. Same with pressing behind the neck, get that done to the front aswell, most things behind the neck can or should be done to the front.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i always do lat pulldowns behind


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

im having trouble with lat pulldowns i always feel it on my biceps as much as my lats


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> im having trouble with lat pulldowns i always feel it on my biceps as much as my lats


Even with a wide grip?

Hey tuna you will get a better workout infront and no rotator problems.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

try yoga mate! i am not taking the p***. my missus introduced me to this years ago when i was having trouble with a recurring back injury. it helps you to be more flexible and is a good pointer for any muscle imbalances that you dont know you have. go to a session you will ache like f***


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

try doing lat pdowns to the chest but with palms in at shoulder width and/or using extra wide grip...

u will train biceps with back not matter if u want to or not...... u cant possibly avoid it...

also yes it is true that lat pdowns to the back can damage the shoulder joint... however i do think that they are effective as a back exercise even though i dont do it cause i have a bad shoulder joint... pdowns to the back put a lot of stress to the erector spinae muscle all the way down and the lats as well... however if u want to "isolate" the lats front is the way to go


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ok try this. Lat pulldown behind the neck. Next day your outer chest will be sore. Stick to doing them in front. Actaully dont even do them at all. Do pullups. Way better in my opinion. Best back excerise there is. Dont make me go to the archives for info on pullups.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

not everyone can do chins, and not every gym has one of these machines where you can adjust it to make it easier for you, if you cant do em, personally i cant do em, i can get about 2 or 3 out, but i wouldnt call them part of my back w/o.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Do them first, then finish with the pulldowns. They are a must mate. You will get stronger dont worry. What if you were in a fight or flight scenario and you were running a way and needed to pull yourself up? It just makes for a better athlete.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

they are the best just very hard at the minute, but lol as you say if it depended on it id prob get up there


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

john33 said:


> not everyone can do chins, and not every gym has one of these machines where you can adjust it to make it easier for you, if you cant do em, personally i cant do em, i can get about 2 or 3 out, but i wouldnt call them part of my back w/o.


John, ifyour gym doesnt have a pullup bar, then just use the smith machine, wack the bar up to its maximum height, voila, pullup bar


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Its got chinning bars but i cant do them yet, the machine i was talking about you can adjust it so that when your doing them your not lifting your whole weight , the machine kind of assists you, id rather wait till i can do them on my own.  Anyway im cool with pull downs this wasnt my post, winger just hi-jacked it again and put it on to us, as he always does, just joking wingy .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

lol, John33 you are a funny bloke. Yes I will hijack when I feel necessary, lol. Just do the damn pullups and do as your told.............lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

dr. Hackman i,ll start to get them done.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes pulldowns behing the neck are not good for the shoulder.

Also behind the neck military press is not good on the shoulder either.

Dont do either.

Pullups (as said) are better than pulldowns.

Now, if you cant do pullups try this: Warm up with a light weight on pulldowns.

Walk over to the pullup bar and do as many as you can.

If you cant do any pull up as hard as you can and pause for abit. Do this each time you do back then before you know it you will have one pullup.

If you can get one pullup you will get 10 soon after.

Just try and beat your last attempt at a pullup or pullups.

You can get stronger in the pulldowns and mabye not even get a pullup. You will have to do pullups if you want to get stronger in them.

They are a great exercise.

Also, if you are dieting you will be able to get more reps the lighter you are.

But for the heavier guys (like me) you still are pulling more weight so this is ok too.

I guess you got to start somewhere if you want to be good at anything.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i can get a couple then i just hold for a few secs, lol, but i,ll get there cause i wanna


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Good man. Watch, they will come quick.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

agreed, a year ago i couldnt do any chins, then i could do 2, now i can do 7 which is good for me coz im pretty heavy still.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

work phil.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

hey, hung on for 10 last night, belter!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Superb.

The lighter you are the faster they will come but there is no reason a guy cant work up to 7 to 10 reps for a good set, unless you are carying like 30% body fat then I would just suggest doing the pulldowns


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Managed 6 then 8 then 5 pullups last night, first time I've managed any since the last time I dislocated my shoulder, really chuffed but my backs killing today!

Thanks for the thread lads - made me go try them again.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

powerU said:


> Managed 6 then 8 then 5 pullups last night, first time I've managed any since the last time I dislocated my shoulder, really chuffed but my backs killing today!
> 
> Thanks for the thread lads - made me go try them again.


Good job mate. I like to see that. What no humor


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

dont worry winger ,it,ll come soon ( the humour, power is 1 funny guy ).


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

Whenever I try pull ups or pull downs it the forearms that tire first


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

not if you use straps


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

philipebrown said:


> not if you use straps


If I saw anyone using STRAPS on a MACHINE, I would go an give them a slap. Strengthen your grip with static holds and in 2 months, you'll never need straps again.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

if you slapped everyone at my gym who used straps you wouldnt be walking out again


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

Ha ha. Don't take it to heart. Hidden in my post is a valuable message that will benifit you.


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

too true, i need to strengthen my grip considerably


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

agreed, my forearms used to tire quick. they dont now from working grip.

and ive got to the grand total of 5 reps now that i can manage on my own

and always to the front, never rear


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i have always been told that if you have a weak grip/wrists bin the straps. you train your weakest areas to become the strongest. do not mess around making excuses like "i cant do that i have weak wrists". just train, stop when the pain becomes unbearable, wait two minutes and try again. deads etc when using straps do not give you the best from the excercise. big grip=big forearms=big lifts=big strength.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

couldnt have put it much better myself


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

Me either. Good post.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes good post indeed.


----------

